# German style conformation match, what is it?



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the opportunity to take my bitch to a "conformation match" this weekend held by the Fort Worth (Texas) German Shepherd Dog Club. The judge is Russ Osburn and I guess this is a "German style" match - just a match so a scorebook is not needed. I'm taking my dog just to get her some experience in the real world and see what happens. It's only a few miles from where I live.

So question, what is a conformation match? Just a simulation of a real show? what happens, what's your opinion on them? does anyone else show their working dogs in conformation?

I'm sure it cannot be more exciting than the Doberman temperament testing I went to last weekend (ha ha).

I take weekly lessons w/ her and have goals of getting Rally Obedience titles (for the experience) and getting her BH this year, and hopefully on to Sch1. She is just pet quality but a great pet! and watch dog at home. I hope to get a better working dog in the future so this is my "learning dog."

She is a pretty girl, tho, and I get lots of complements when I take her out. People can tell she's not your normal American shep, she is from working lines. SG Fratz vom Kleinen Schutz SchH3 is sire.

thanks, take care,
Donna


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Are you talking about this event?
http://www.ftw-gsd.org/PLs-JudgingP/52910Match.pdf

It's their affiliation match. http://shepherdcentral.com/a/german-style-conformation-match-29-may-denton-tx_post17623.html

The application does state you need the following documentation to enter: 

• You must enclose copies of the dog’s registration, pedigree, scorebook and proof of all
vaccinations with this entry.
• The original documents must be presented to the Match Secretary at check-in.
• Incomplete entries, entries that are not signed, and entries without proper documentation
will not be accepted.
• Mail completed entries, fees, and copies of the required documents to the Match​Secretary.


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

yes, that event, And i've already touched base w/ the secretary and match chairman and they said because it is"just a match", I can enter without a scorebook and they would love for me to come. I have everything else.

But I googled "conformation match" and not much comes up.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe they want to be a member club of GSDCA WDA and one of the requirements is to hold a practice trial or I guess in this case, a practice match? http://www.gsdca-wda.org/wda_new/club_how.html I can't think of any other reason!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Donna,

If you've never seen a German style conformation show and you're asking what to expect? It is different from a AKC Conformation Show. In AKC you trot around a small ring
in a German GSD show you have two handlers. One running around the outside of a larger ring attracting the dogs attention and the second handler holding on to the leash. I"ve only seen a couple of German style conformation shows with the outside
ring handlers and it looks like a giant cluster fuk. All sorts of 
whistles and toys and noise makers designed to get the dogs
attention and some handlers running into each other with no
regard for anyone else 




Donna DeYoung said:


> I have the opportunity to take my bitch to a "conformation match" this weekend held by the Fort Worth (Texas) German Shepherd Dog Club. The judge is Russ Osburn and I guess this is a "German style" match - just a match so a scorebook is not needed. I'm taking my dog just to get her some experience in the real world and see what happens. It's only a few miles from where I live.
> 
> So question, what is a conformation match? Just a simulation of a real show? what happens, what's your opinion on them? does anyone else show their working dogs in conformation?
> 
> ...


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

that's interesting about the extra handlers. in Spain when they show horses they allow a trailer who is a person that runs behind the horse with a whip. in the US, they make you use your own whip and scare your own horse. 

Since this is a small club and match, I doubt I'll see people running into each other but I'll keep an eye out.
D


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

this will give you an idea of what the classes are like. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed7SraJ_Gsc
You can see the double handlers running in some of the photos, also you can see how the lane is set up. The dogs and handlers stay in the lane, the double handlers stay on the outside running around and the judge is on the inside.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m71GvZhMITE&feature=related I think this video is probably from Sieger Show but still will give you an idea of what they do.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is a pretty detailed description of the SV style show:

Part 1: http://www.workingdogs.com/lanting.htm
Part 2: http://www.workingdogs.com/lanting2.htm


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Donna,
> 
> If you've never seen a German style conformation show and you're asking what to expect? It is different from a AKC Conformation Show. In AKC you trot around a small ring
> in a German GSD show you have two handlers. One running around the outside of a larger ring attracting the dogs attention and the second handler holding on to the leash. I"ve only seen a couple of German style conformation shows with the outside
> ...



In any AKC show ring but the GSD ring double handling will get you tossed out of the ring. 
It's no more legal with the GSDs but they tend to ignore that rule. Have for yrs and doubtful they will stop. 
When I was showing terriers in the breed ring I damn near got tossed because somebody was squeezing a sqeaky toy at one of the vendor stands outside the ring. Judge thought it was someone double handling for me. 
FYI; If you need a second handler to keep the dog on it's toes in the terrier ring.....your dog is probably dead. :lol: :wink:
I will add that if your going to show in the German style show ring you better have your track shoes (and lungs) in good order.


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

They also do bitework at there shows for all of the titled males and females. If your into the total dog as far as looks and some bite work then it will be worth your time. You will see all of the distractions of people and other dogs these dogs have to go thru. I have done the helper work for 6 seigar shows and have gain respect for them. I know it is not for everyone but it may be for you, go and have fun, thanks


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> in a German GSD show you have two handlers. One running around the outside of a larger ring attracting the dogs attention and the second handler holding on to the leash. I"ve only seen a couple of German style conformation shows with the outside
> ring handlers and it looks like a giant cluster fuk. All sorts of
> whistles and toys and noise makers designed to get the dogs
> attention and some handlers running into each other with no
> regard for anyone else


Yep. It's fun. If you (and/or your dog) are out of shape, you're SOL! :-\"


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> this will give you an idea of what the classes are like. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed7SraJ_Gsc
> You can see the double handlers running in some of the photos, also you can see how the lane is set up. The dogs and handlers stay in the lane, the double handlers stay on the outside running around and the judge is on the inside.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m71GvZhMITE&feature=related I think this video is probably from Sieger Show but still will give you an idea of what they do.


I was watching that last video and I was trying to figure out where I saw that stuff before . Then it hit me . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCyr1ugzxXM


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> In any AKC show ring but the GSD ring double handling will get you tossed out of the ring.
> It's no more legal with the GSDs but they tend to ignore that rule. Have for yrs and doubtful they will stop.
> When I was showing terriers in the breed ring I damn near got tossed because somebody was squeezing a sqeaky toy at one of the vendor stands outside the ring. Judge thought it was someone double handling for me.
> FYI; If you need a second handler to keep the dog on it's toes in the terrier ring.....your dog is probably dead. :lol: :wink:
> I will add that if your going to show in the German style show ring you better have your track shoes (and lungs) in good order.


That's interesting . I was at a GSD show like that . I didn't know that what all those people were doing was against the rules . You really have to put on the blinders and earmuffs to ignore that . I was pretty entertaining , especially the folks running around outside the ring . I couldn't believe what I was seeing . It didn't look like a hobby good for a marriage though . The couples all seemed to get into big arguements afterwards about how each of them where screwing up . 

It was hot that day but I was glad I had my vest and gun on me .


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> I was watching that last video and I was trying to figure out where I saw that stuff before . Then it hit me .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCyr1ugzxXM


 
AHAHAHHAA!!!!!!!! Exactly!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> That's interesting . I was at a GSD show like that . I didn't know that what all those people were doing was against the rules . You really have to put on the blinders and earmuffs to ignore that . I was pretty entertaining , especially the folks running around outside the ring . I couldn't believe what I was seeing . It didn't look like a hobby good for a marriage though . The couples all seemed to get into big arguements afterwards about how each of them where screwing up .
> 
> It was hot that day but I was glad I had my vest and gun on me .



I was having a discussion with an all breed show judge and I gave my thoughts on the double handling in the GSD ring. The conversation was cut short pretty dern quick. 
I didn't realize she was a GSD breeder also. #-o
She went on my list of judges to avoid showing under. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

just out of curiosity, bob--how long IS that list??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> just out of curiosity, bob--how long IS that list??


Only about 3-4 judges. You learn quickly to keep those lists. Some judges like a good top line, some like movement, some a straight front. 
You can win with a good dog under a lot of judges but once the CH is earned then you show in the specials class. Top named handlers and dogs that never even went reserve to me in the classes.](*,) I knew the game! :lol: I still did well in the specials class. One Group win and multiple group placements among the five dogs I showed and owned.
Finished a couple of other dogs showing for others.
I finished 5 Championships on four different terrier breeds of my own in aprox 10 yrs.
Also had the #1 Kerry Blue Terrier in the USA in AKC obedience. In the Top ten all terriers. 1983....I think. :lol:  I'm old ya know! :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i figured it's be longer than that, as many years of experience you have under your belt <wink> 

back OT, one thing i learned from the one SV show i've participated in (i wasn't handling the dog in the ring): when you stack the dog, have the main attraction to him/her in front where the dog can clearly see you. (i was standing behind the handler-once i moved to the side/front, Ike did quite a nice stack). hope that makes sense!

it was fun though-winning the class was icing on the cake


----------

